# Icelandic: breyttrar



## Alxmrphi

> *Askan hefur áhrif á ferðir Obama*
> 
> Barack Obama Bandaríkjaforseti hefur ákveðið að flýta brottför
> sinni  frá Írlandi vegna öskuskýsins frá Grímsvötnum. Obama kom
> í opinbera  heimsókn til Írlands í morgun og hóf þar vikulanga ferð
> um Evrópu.  Talsmaður Hvíta hússins segir að vegna *breyttrar* í
> vindáttar og þeirrar  brautar sem öskuskýið fari ætli forsetinn að
> fara frá Írlandi til  Lundúna í kvöld.


Þýðing:

Ash has consequences for Obama's trip

Barack Obama, President of the U.S., has decided to speed up 
his departure from Ireland due to the ash clouds from Grimvötn.
 Obama came to Ireland this morning on a state visit and this 
morning he started his week long trip around Europe. A 
spokesman from the White House said that due to the changes
in the direction of the wind and the current direction/trajectory 
the ash cloud could be going, the president intends to leave 
Ireland for London this evening.
​____________________

Sæl öll,

Ég er með smávandamál með þetta orð, orðið í rauða.
Textinn mér er alveg hugsanlegur og klár nema flokkur orðsins *breyttrar*, er það nafnorð? Ég horfði á það á tveimur orðabókum en ég fann bara að það væri sagnorð, sem mér er ennþá óskiljanlegt.

Ég veit að eftir orðið _vegna_ það þarf að nota nafnorð, en ég veit líka að nafnorð sem kemur frá _að breyta_ er_ breyting_, og hérna mér er ekki augljós af hverju notast _breyttrar _(þó að sé líka öraugljós að merkingin hérna þýðir 'changes').

(An English translation of my absolutely incomprehensible Icelandic is available upon request  but I have to practice to see where I make mistakes)

Takk fyrir,
Alex


----------



## Tazzler

"breyttrar" is the past participle of "breyta" in the feminine genitive singular. The only thing that's confusing me is that "í." Without it I can translate as "because of a changed (perhaps more idiomatically "different") wind direction," but I don't know what "í" could mean here. Maybe it's a typo?


----------



## Alxmrphi

Sindri's just got me on facebook and explained it, it makes sense now, I kept thinking of my English translation and mixing it up in a confused web, of course "changed winds" can still be a noun phrase that is the complement of "vegna", so being the adjective/past participle (as you say).

Now the question is about this *í*.
Actually, maybe I am being too hard on myself, with that *í* it really does make it look like that word should be a noun, a noun I couldn't find / understand. Here is the article....

Yeah it's there.


----------



## sindridah

Tazzler, no worries I can assure you that this *í* preposition is not suppose to be there. Mistake by the writer I assume


----------



## Alxmrphi

sindridah said:


> Tazzler, no worries I can assure you that this *í* preposition is not suppose to be there. Mistake by the writer I assume



Ok I'm switching to Visir.is to read the news now.
Yesterday it was _gerðu í hvað_ (mistake) and now this_ í _(mistake) !

At least I'm happy the things that are confusing me are *wrong* Icelandic and it's not something correct that I just can't understand 
I think it would have been easier for me if I had remembered vegna took genitive, and now that '-rar' ending looks so genitive to me I can't believe I missed it before.


----------



## Tjahzi

It does indeed very much look like a feminine singular genitive adjective, which would make perfect sense if the _í_ hadn'tbeen there. Though, obviously it seems quite weird to have an adjective in such a position. That said, it could just mean _difference _(gen. sing.), but neither have I found any evidence for that. 

Anyhow, I think your translation must be correct.

Wow, I'm slow.~


----------



## Alxmrphi

Thanks all (did you not see any replies before posting Tjahzi?),

<off topic comment deleted>


----------



## Tjahzi

@Alex

I think I started writing at about 09:22.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Ah we're on different time zones 
I get what you mean though!


----------

